# When to intervene and when not to....



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I have been meaning to ask this question for a while now, but keep forgetting to. I recently moved to a dorm in Chicago (I'm a full time college student). My own little pair of pigeons and huddle of quail are well taken care of by my mommy and daddy at home in the suburbs because my dorm doesn't allow animals, and the city has some codes against owning pigeons and other birds. I get to see my little ones almost every weekend and breaks and summer. Anyway, to get my bird fix I frequently feed some of the feral flocks in the parks near by. They are usually pretty social with me, and will get very very close, close enough for me to notice certain things about them. Now and then I'll find one or two in a flock with either deformed feet due to string, missing toes, or sometimes no foot at all. I try to watch and make sure the little ones get by easily, can get food as easily as the rest of them, and they fly just fine. I've thought about intervening but I dont know if it would be right. They seem to be getting along just fine with their handicap, and have even grown used to it. I'm one of those people who tries to help everyone and everything, and I think a lot of the time I'm doing more harm than good. Because of this I've made up a rule for myself recently that I wont intervene unless I see a bird with either a broken bone, wound, or blood. Is this a good rule? Otherwise I'd be "rescuing" all of the pigeons in the city of chicago, when they can probably get on just fine by themselves. I just thought you guys would be able to better tell me what to do. Am I right in making this rule for myself? Am I right in not intervening? Tell me something.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jacobshygirl,

This is a very valid question and one that I also often wonder about. You are right about there being so many pigeons out there with missing digits, feet, and other abnormalities. I do just as you do and observe these birds for a while with the rest of their flock to see how well they manage, and yes, fortunately many of them do just great with their handicap.

The time to intervene is, as you say, when something is obviously not right with the bird, for example; showing signs of illness, injury, malnourished, noticably 'dirty' with oil, grease, tar etc., string foot injury, and babies/young birds in obvious trouble.

There will also be times when your gut intuition tells you that something might just be wrong with a particular bird even if there appears to be nothing immediately obvious. There have been quite a few stories here (and birds saved) where PT members have walked or driven past a bird only to return a minute later because something played in their mind that said all was not as it should be and been totally correct in their judgement.

I've probably missed loads of other examples here, but I'm sure others will help me out.

Good luck at college..what are you studying? Thanks for looking out for any needy birds  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JSG...I agree with Lindi. Unless a dire emergency...you would be going against dorm rules which could get you in trouble, not to mention other areas. You have a lot to concentrate on with your studies also.

HOWEVER, perhaps other members know of rehabbers or a place in the area where you could take a sick pij if the need arises. That way, you could help a pij and NOT get into trouble...

Squeaks and I wish you all the best! HUGS and LOVE. You are a wonderful caring person!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, first off, let me say that I think you are a wonderful young woman to feed them and try to see if they are well. Lindi and Shi have given good advice and personally, about the only time I would intervene is when you see string on a bird's foot. Often, all it takes is removing the string. However, if string stays on too long it can imbed into the leg/foot, cut off circulation and the foot may fall off. Infection can also set in. 

I hope Cynthia (Cyro51) will see this post because she watches over the pigeons near her work in London. She carries scissors and other items to help her remove the string on the ones she finds and if there is no damage to the foot after the string is removed she will release it on the spot. Personally, we have never found any that I can think of with string.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Thank you all for the advice and ideas. 

Rooster, I'm studying PR...I was an Audio major but I changed majors this semester. I always wanted to work with animals in some way or another, but I'm absolutely horrible in science, so something like a vet would be difficult for me. I figure one day I'll be able to have the means to take in and rehab animals in my area like so many of the incredibly caring members here. We have to look out for them, because so many people refuse to. 

Mr. Squeeks, I'm not too worried about dorm rules if the situation came to it. I mean, if kids can sneak alcohol in all the time I dont know why it wouldn't be possible to sneak in a bird just for a day or so to rehab it, but most cases would take far more than a day. I already have secured names and numbers of a lot of rehabers in the area just in case the situation arises and I find one that needs more attention than I can personally give it. 

Lady Tarheel, the scissors idea is a good one. I think I just might go buy a small pair of sewing scissors to keep in my purse at all times just in case I happen to spot one such pigeon.

Thank you all for your time, I just wanted to make certain I wasn't neglecting an animal in need even though they seemed ok. Sometimes I guess I just need a second opinion from knowledgable sources such as yourselves.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

You sound like a really switched on girl having gone to the trouble of securing rehab details in your study area incase of emergency! With that kind of attitude and forward planning I'm sure you will be great in PR!

I'm also sure that you can do a job working with animals if you really want to. It doesn't matter if you're not good at science, having a keen interest in animals and their welfare is the best reason to start and progress. If you are interested, motivation and ability to learn will be much easier for you. There may be many people who do not have have the standard 'paper' academic qualifications to be a vet, but experience of rehabbing sick and injured birds and animals over a long period of time provides them with a vast knowledge/skills base and valued recognition from others in the outstanding work that they do. I have a science degree but have to admit, I don't have the first clue about treating and rehabbing sick birds and animals! I leave that to the qualified members on here who have that experience and know what they are dealing with.

You have a very caring attitude and interest in birds. I know you could do anything that you really wanted to..go for it!  

Lindi


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Awww, thank you so much for the kind words and support Rooster. That means so much to me.


----------

